
Jimmy Cauty Model Village: the Aftermath Dislocation Principle - bloke_zero
http://www.we-heart.com/2016/01/08/jimmy-cauty-model-village-aftermath-dislocation-principle/
======
mattkevan
Jimmy Cauty and Bill Drummond are two of my personal heroes.

I really recommend John Higgs's 'The KLF: Chaos, Magic and the Band who Burned
a Million Pounds' [0]. It's an inspiring read, focusing on two people who went
and did things, no matter what the consequences - and covers everything from
conceptual art to the UK music industry to The Illuminatus! trilogy, Tim Leary
and more.

[0] [http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-KLF-Burned-Million-
Pounds/dp/178...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-KLF-Burned-Million-
Pounds/dp/1780226551)

------
ilamont
I used to work for Jimmy Cauty and Bill Drummond's record label, back when
they were dominating the UK and European pop charts as The KLF (1).

One thing that the media have a tough time dealing with is the fact that Bill
and Jimmy are experimental artists who took over the pop charts ... and then
proceeded to do what experimental artists are wont to do in such a situation.
They gave a huge middle finger to the industry, by barnstorming the big UK
music industry award ceremony (playing a death metal version of one of their
dance hits and "... firing blanks from an automatic weapon over the heads of
the crowd. Later in the evening the band dumped a dead sheep outside one of
the after-parties") (2), deleting their entire back catalogue and then burning
a million quid (3). They proceeded to do lots of other experimental stuff,
ranging from writing some excellent books to activities such as the model
village.

What does the media remember them for? More often than not, it's the one-off
act of Burning a Million Quid. Their ground-breaking music, the books, the
anti-establishment statements and art ... it's seldom taken seriously or given
much respect these days. I am glad to see Jimmy's exhibition is getting some
coverage, but I hate to see the same old background factoid trotted out. It's
as if reporters writing about John Lennon always referenced "The Beatles are
bigger than Jesus" quote to define him.

If the hook is going to be the money bonfire, at least give it the proper
context.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_KLF](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_KLF)

2\. [http://www.thenational.ae/arts-culture/music/a-look-back-
on-...](http://www.thenational.ae/arts-culture/music/a-look-back-on-the-more-
raucous-years-of-the-brit-awards)

3\. [http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2014/08/time-k-
found...](http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2014/08/time-k-foundation-
burned-million-british-pounds-apparent-reason/)

~~~
ferentchak
I loved the KLF. After reading the The Illuminatus! Trilogy I was facinated
with the idea of how much freedom you could have in our society if you just
stopped following unenforced cultural norms.

Bands like the KLF were a huge part of my early 20's.

The entire "Andy Kaufman" method of turning society and the media into your
own private playground always seemed like the highest form of humor to me.

I am beyond jealous of your experiences!

~~~
ilamont
It was quite amazing to see some of the stuff they pulled. For instance,
bringing country music legend Tammy Wynette into the studio with a rapper to
do a club dance song ("Justified & Ancient") seems absolutely bonkers but _it
worked._ (see
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7_ajdd99CM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7_ajdd99CM)
)

I highly recommend reading Bill Drummond's 1988 book "The Manual (How to Have
a Number One the Easy Way)." It seemed like brilliant satire (The KLF was
releasing experimental trance music at the time) but he and Jimmy ended up at
top of the charts on multiple occasions in the years that followed.

~~~
davidgerard
The complete text of The Manual is online in several places, e.g.
[http://freshonthenet.co.uk/the-manual-by-the-
klf/](http://freshonthenet.co.uk/the-manual-by-the-klf/)

It is hyperspecifically about the UK indie music industry in 1988. _But_ it
communicates the _attitude_ you need to take on to try this sort of thing:
specifically, it teaches you _how to become the KLF_. This translates to all
fields in all times and places.

------
JoeAltmaier
Weird. In a model of post-apocalyptical life, the only people out and cleaning
up are the constables. Erasing graffiti, clearing rubble, tending to bodies
found in culverts. And this is supposed to be _anti-police_? Not what I took
away from it. I guess I'm missing some cultural assumptions. Which makes it
just sad.

~~~
jmkni
The UK doesn't have the same anti-police sentiment you find in the US.

In the UK the police are held to a high standard and are generally respected
for the hard work they do.

~~~
geden
Erm. Where in the UK does that happen exactly?

